# Jobseeker/Single parent entitlements



## lalabobo (18 Aug 2008)

Hi,
I am currently recieving jobseekers benefit. I am a single mother living at home with my parents but I am looking to move out. I am not recieving one parent family as my boyfriend was living here but moved out. I am wondering what I am entitled to and how to go about getting everything Im due.. How hard is it to get the rent supplement? Do you have to be renting already? The whole thing is so confusing!! I was going to apply for a part time job that I saw but I dont know where this will leave me in regards to my entitlements, I know that if I work more that 19 hours i can get FIS etc but just dont understand how everything works... will I have to go on the housing list first before I apply for rent supplement? Do I get to choose where I live or do they put me in accomodation that they find suitable? Will they go after my ex for maintence as he pays me 70 in cash per week. I cant seem to get the info that Im after on the social welfare site.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## blade39 (19 Aug 2008)

I think that in the UK when you are private renting you can receive 80% towards housing costs including rates.and you may only be entitled to a maximum of 300 depending on circumstances illness, number of children etc.
However if you look for a one or two bed apartment it can cost 400-600 and you have to make up shortfall.
If you are renting for more than a year it might affect your allocated points on housing list.
Its better to ask your CAB or homeless advice about your housing rights. Some housing associations are quite good also.
A friend in the south said that they only had 30 euros to put to rent whatever price it was and it was much better than north although im not sure if thats accurate


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Aug 2008)

1     Apply for OPFP and you will then receive that plus 1/2 rate JB until your JB runs out.
2     Find out what amount of rent allowance is payable in your area for person in similar situation to you and check out accommodation in that price range.
3     Register with your local council for RAS
4     Bring information from council and estate agent to CWO and apply for rent allowance.
5     As regards maintenance from father he should pay it through a bank so that record of payment can be proven. Cash payment are not seen as maintenance and he is obliged to pay maintenance (possibly  more than he is paying)


----------



## nesbitt (21 Aug 2008)

I noticed on the citizens advice website that rent allowance is not payable to a relative so this seems to rule out someone living at home with their parents.  Not endorsing this just pointing out the rule.  Double check all the facts on their website.


----------

